# Twitching and Squeaking



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

My rat twitches. A lot, even when I am not handling her. She makes squeaking noises after said twitches and moves her head about. They don't sound like she's happy or comfortable. 

I'm wondering if this is good, bad or something not to worry about, because right now, I'm worried.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

is it rythmic and the body twitches forward? If so it could be hiccups. The slight squeak while doing it means scarred lungs or a possible URI coming. If its random movements over and over she could be having mini-seizures. 

Can you describe it better?


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Its occasional, when she's moving about or if I had been petting her in her cage. She doesn't really like this - so I've stopped. It's really actually only after human interaction I've noticed. She squeaks slightly and twitches a bunch after I've been petting her.


----------

